

Banking industry to lose 200,000 jobs - gongfudoi
http://money.cnn.com/2008/04/01/news/companies/banking_jobs.ap/

======
ardit33
It seem like the dot com bust, but this time is banking and finance people
that are going to loose jobs. Most likeley a lot of these jobs wont come back
for a long time.

